# ‘Smokey and the Bandit’ Pontiac Firebird Trans Am Sells for $550K at Auction



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

> The 1977 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am used to promote “Smokey and the Bandit” has sold for $550,000.
> 
> 
> Crossing the auction block at the 2016 Barrett-Jackson Scottsdale auction, the iconic Firebird has a Rotisserie Restoration and retains its original drivetrain. The vehicle was previously titled to Burt Reynolds Institute for Film and Theater and was presented by the famous actor and the McLaughlin Museum.
> ...


*READ THE REST HERE: 

'Smokey and the Bandit' Pontiac Firebird Trans Am Sells for $550K at Auction*


----------



## BufordTJustice (Mar 23, 2016)

Fake.

This car was delivered new with 5 miles on it in January 1977 to a private party, and was never anywhere near either the production or promotion of SATB.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow! That's a beautiful car, hopefully it's what they say it is in the write up.


----------

